# Wallerwachstum



## griech (24. Juni 2012)

Wie schnell wachsen Waller in Deutschlands Teichen.
Ein Freund hat von 5 Jahren 8 Waller in seinen kleinen See eingesetzt. Gestern konnte er einen fangen, den er anhand der Zeichnung eindeutig identifizieren konnte.

Damals 25cm, heute 65cm und gut genährt. Kann das sein, dass ein Waller in Deutschland in 5 Jahren nur so wenig gewachsen ist? Habe gedacht, nach 5 Jahren kommen die schon auf einen Meter.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

Naja.. wenn er ihn zweifelsohne wiedererkannt hat, dann ist er anscheinend nur 40cm gewachsen.


----------



## Kalunga (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

Das hängt auch von den Umständen ab...wie groß ist der See, wie ist das Nahrungsangebot?


----------



## Syntac (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

Finde ich reichlich wenig. Das ist vielleicht schon der Nachwuchs. 
Ich hatte Welse mit ca. 15cm eingesetzt (Frühjahr 2009), die haben jetzt so 80cm.


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

Welse wachsen abhängig von den Temperaturen, bei meinen "Fischzüchter" sind 50-65er Welse 5 bis 6 Jahre alt. 
Es wurden im Verein seit ende der 70er Welse besetzt-1,4m war bislang der größte Fisch, in den warmen Sommern laichen sie sogar ab.Dieses Jahr wird man bei dem Wetter auch kein großes Wachstum erwarten können.
Das sind Ergebnisse aus Norddeutschland, im Süden kann alles anders aussehen.


----------



## griech (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

Die Temperaturen waren ja in den letzten Sommern alles andere als berauschend. Nach einem warmen Frühsommer folgte fast immer ein verregneter kühler Sommer. 2003 war es anders, in diesem Jahr auch. 
Der warme Frühsommer blieb aus, vielleicht erfolgt ein warmer Sommer. Wahrscheinlich ist das der Grund, für das geringe Wachstum.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*



griech schrieb:


> Wie schnell wachsen Waller in Deutschlands Teichen.
> 
> Damals 25cm, heute 65cm und gut genährt.


 
Na die 40 cm sprechen sicher nicht für gutes Wachstum.
Ich denke wenn es wirklich der selbe Fisch ist, kommt der da nicht gut zurecht.
Gut genährt, sagt aber auch nicht viel aus.
Wer langsam wächst, aber immer genug Futter für seine Größe findet, magert eben nicht ab.

Unter Mastbedingungen schaffen sie deutlich mehr.
So wie auch beim Hecht ist  60 cm im ersten Jahr möglich.
(Beim Welsmag da sogar noch mehr gehen)
Im Wildgewässer werden sie solche Bedingungen kaum finden.
Da hängt es dann vom Gewässer ab, 20cm -bis-30 cm im Jahr, würde ich als normal ansehen.
In einem kleinen Weiher erlebte ich aber mal, das 7/8 Welse überhaupt nicht wuchsen und einer schnell riesig wurde.
Fisch war da genug, nur haben sie es wohl nicht gelehrnt sie zu erjagen.
Aber ich erlebte auch, das kleine Besatzfische im Herbst des Folgejahres schon 50cm erreichten, oder aus 10cm Fischen im Aquarium 8 Wochen später 40 cm Welse wurden.
Flüsse scheinen Ihnen aber oft mehr zu zusagen als stehendes Wasser.
20-bis 30 cm decken sich aber im Allgemeinen mit Untersuchungen.

Also, entweder die wachsen dort sehr langsam oder es ist der Nachwuchs.
Ich möchte da keine bestimmende Aussage zu machen.


----------



## Bungo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Unter Mastbedingungen schaffen sie deutlich mehr.
> So wie auch beim Hecht ist  60 cm im ersten Jahr möglich.



Hallo Bernd,
ich finde deine Posts immer sehr fundiert und kann viel davon lernen, aber hier muss ich wirklich mal sehr kritisch nachfragen, hast du dafür irgendwelche Beweise in Form von Studien zur Hand?
60cm im ersten Jahr?!
Ich weiß von Züchtern an Großen Talsperren die in 3 Jahren 90er Hechte nachgewiesen haben, das war bei wirklich massivem Futterangebot und es waren die Vorreiter, die Ausnamefische der Generation.

Ich musste mich neulich bei einem Züchter rechtfertigen, der meine Aussage anzweifelte, dass es nach einem Jahr 45er Fische gibt. Er züchtete selbst jahrelange Hechte und widersprach mir vehement!

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

Hallo Bungo

Nein kann ich im Moment nicht.
Ich meine es muß kurz nach der Wende gewesen sein, als man versuchte den Wels in der Elbe wieder anzusiedeln.
So aus dem Kopf heraus, was ich damals meine gelesen zu haben.

Die Fische wurden in Aquakultur im Warmwasser aufgezogen nach etwa 1 1/2 Jahren wurden sie ausgesetzt.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern zu können das die größten so um 80 cm erreicht hatten.
Alles was ich im Netz finde ist aber nur ein Hinweis für W.Besatz im Jahr 1992. http://www.diesaale.de/projekte/Fluss_Fisch/Wels/wels.html

Bei den Hechten habe ich es aber selbst erlebt, das sie Anfang Dezember die 50cm überschritten.
Eingesetzt wurden sie im Juni in Ziegarettengröße.


4 ähnlich kleine Welse im 400l Aquarium meines Wohnzimmers, topten das dann noch deutlich.
Etwa 8 Wochen und sie waren auf knapp 40 cm abgewachsen, danach wurde weniger gefüttert.
Aber Trockenfutter wie Störfutter oder Schmackos haben wohl auch mehr Energie als Fische.
Denn die mochten sie deutlich weniger.

Viele Arten können sehr schnell wachsen wenn die Bedingungen optimal sind.
Sei es der Aal in Warmwasseranlagen oder der Lachs, 
wenn er erst einmal das Meer erreicht hat.
Auch beim Lachs sind Monsterfische kaum älter als kleinere, also selten älter als 10 Jahre.
Ich überschlage mal, 2 Jahre im Süßwasser, 2.Wanderungen, dann blieben 6 Jahre um (max) 20 kg zuzulegen.
Das aber sind Kaltwasserfische mit verlangsamten Stoffwechsel.
Da sollte der Wels im Warmwasser deutlich mehr umsetzen können, wenn denn immer genug Futter vorhanden ist.:m
.
Das habe ich noch gefunden.
http://www.gw-forum.de/showthread.php?349-Wels-Europäischer-(Silurus-glanis)


----------



## Lorenz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

Hi


BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...
> Das habe ich noch gefunden.
> http://www.gw-forum.de/showthread.php?349-Wels-Europäischer-(Silurus-glanis)


Ich hab auch was... 
http://invasiber.org/EGarcia/papers/Copp_etal_FF_09.pdf

Wer will kann ja mal die Quelle bzw. die Zahl in der Tabelle des Papers prüfen: Fundort Po, 10 Jahre, 215 cm |bigeyes die anderen Daten bewegen sich so grob um die 110-140cm bei 10 Jahre.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

Super Link, denke ich.
Warmwassermast ist eben anders, als wild überleben zu müssen.


Und ich Antworte mit einem Gegenbeispiel wie schlecht Welsbesatz sich entwickeln kann.|supergri
http://www.landwirtschaft-mlr.baden...t/PB/show/1351171/Baer_Welsbesatz_FT_2009.pdf


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

So nun habe ich etwas entsprechendes gefunden.
Nach diesen Angaben sind über 60 cm in 12 Monaten wohl möglich.http://www.aqualliance.de/hosting/nemo/webres.nsf/urlnames/download/$file/13_DrAnders.pdf

Aber die ursprüngliche Frage war ja wie schnell sie in der Natur wachsen.
Da hatte ich mal 20 -30 cm geschrieben, ich dachte da aber lediglich an die ersten Jahre.
Denn das war ja die eigentliche Frage.

Eine Anmerkung habe ich noch zum Hecht.
In dem Tümpel wo die 4 Hechtlein so gut abwuchsen, setzten wir später einen Waller von 72 cm 2-3 Jahre später war er lediglich 76cm, weitere Räuber außer Aal gab es nicht, der Fischbestand war gleichzeitig völlig verbuttet.
Die Fressmaschiene war Ihrer Aufgabe dort nicht gewachsen.:q

Und OT für Bungo, Wachstum der Hechte im Neusiedler See.
http://www.landesmuseum.at/pdf_frei_remote/OEZ_04_0489-0530.pdf


----------



## jkc (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

Hi,

hier mal einige Daten aus dem Werk "Der Wels" von Josef Mihalik (http://www.amazon.de/WELS-SILURUS-GLANIS-Josef-Mihalik/dp/3894326557)

Alter; Ural; Flußm.  Aralsee (N); Flußm. Arals. (S); Moldau
1       ...410...180......-.......               -
2        ...570...290.....          -.......                -
3 ...740...400...        610...        900
4  ...920...500...    650...     960   
5  ...970...610...    720...     1000
6  ..1130..710...    790...     1050
7   ....-.......780...    860...     1120
8   ....-         ......870...    920...     1180
9   ..1530..920...    1040...1390
10...-         ......990...    1111...1390
11...-......         970...    1120..   1450
12.1750..1020.  1270..    1590
13 ..-         ......1170.  1300......-
14...-......         1170.  1360.....    - 
15...-......         1250..1480.....    -

Längen in mm

Grüße JK


----------



## griech (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

Sehr interessante Studie. Leider haben die keinen Mischbesatz aus Kreislaufanlagenwallern und wilden Wallern gemacht. Dann hätte man sagen können, ob es an den Wallern oder am Gewässer liegt.
Negatives Wachstum ist interessant.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Super Link, denke ich.
> Warmwassermast ist eben anders, als wild überleben zu müssen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## feko (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

Wenn bei uns,eine 5 ha große,eutrophe warme brühe Kleinwelse gefangen werden,30 cm und das im Mai,gehe ich davon aus das sie aus dem Vorjahr sind-also packen sie schonmal 30 cm im ersten Sommer,im Winter stagniert das Wachstum,und im nächsten Jahr sollten sie die 50 cm packen
vg


----------



## mike_w (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

Vielleicht sind die 30 cm schon im zweiten Jahr. 
Laich im Juli, Brut am Jahresende 10cm. Im darauffolgenden Jahr bis 30cm.
Wer weiß?


----------



## feko (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wallerwachstum*

Hallo Mike,sicher eine überlegung wert,so denke ich aber nicht.
Ein Wels braucht schon ein paar fettreserven um den 'Winter überstehen zu können-mit 10 cm is da nicht viel Puffer vorhanden.
Sehe das ähnlich wie beim Karpfen-sind sie zu klein bis der erste Sommer rum ist-gehen sie im Winter ein
vg


----------

